# Ban Baiting forever



## JEL (Jan 14, 2010)

Having lived and hunted in Colorado, I can tell you that baiting is illegal.

Having checked the regulations of other local states- Ohio and Illinois- I can tell you they too outlaw baiting.

Seems like banning bait here in MI only gets us in line with the rest of the states.

Additionally, with the proliferation of baiting in the last 20 years, we have raised an entire generation of hunters who know nothing about deer hunting, rather they know about baiting. Many of them associate hunting with bait and haven't hunted any other way.

JEL


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

JEL said:


> Additionally, with the proliferation of baiting in the last 20 years, we have raised an entire generation of hunters who know nothing about deer hunting, rather they know about baiting. Many of them associate hunting with bait and haven't hunted any other way.JEL


Agreed. 

I learned to hunt before baiting was popular. And I learned to hunt the old fashion way. Finding trails, scrap lines, etc. Then when baiting became popular I tried it. All I seen were lots of does and fawns, and a few yearling bucks that would mostly keep thier distance. I went back to hunting the way I learned.

This will probably get moved to "sound off" real soon.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

JEL said:


> Having lived and hunted in Colorado, I can tell you that baiting is illegal.
> 
> Having checked the regulations of other local states- Ohio and Illinois- I can tell you they too outlaw baiting.
> 
> ...


Let the games begin take cover your about to be shelled


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

When did Ohio ban baiting?

And when did the LP lift the baiting ban?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Interestingly enough, baiting is allowed in two of our border states- OH and WI and placing food stuff out for wildlife is legal in IN(just can't hunt over it). So if you truly want to put us in line with those states that surround us, you might want to check just exactly what that is.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

BuckRubnMI said:


> When did Ohio ban baiting?
> 
> And when did the LP lift the baiting ban?


I wasnt sure either i just checked the dnr website in ohio it is legall :yikes:


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I think it would be great if the MDNR would declare baiting to be illegal for eternity just to see how many rumor threads about baiting permits would be posted the following week.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

It does'nt matter to me one way or the other about baiting, but I do know a hell of alot of guys that do bait and are very pissed at the DNR for bringing in CWD as the reason for the ban.

The DNR has lost alot of credability with Michigan Sportsman and have earned it.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol: The baiting stamp is being seriously looked at right now, but then again michigan will stop at nothing to make some money


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Just in case the OP has trouble finding the info, here's the list of states that allow baiting:

*Baiting Allowed In Entire State*:

Arizona, Hawaii, *Kansas*, Nevada, New Hampshire, Mississippi, New Jersey, North Carolina, *Ohio*, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Carolina, Utah, Washington

*Baiting Only In Selected Areas*:

Connecticut, Florida, *Kentucky*, Maryland, Michigan, Pennsylvania, *Texas, Wisconsin*

Several of those states are always mentioned when it comes to big antlered deer. I highlighted them for effect


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I only count 21 states wheres the restl


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> I only count 21 states wheres the restl


There's actually 22 there and the rest are still living in a state of denial:evilsmile:evilsmile

But here's that list as well as some interesting info for ya:

*No Bait Allowed*:

Alabama, Alaska, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Massachusetts, Missouri, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Tennessee, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wyoming

Looking at the results there is 56% of the states that do not allow deer hunting over bait what so ever, and if you combine the limited baiting to that, it only leaves 28% of the states that allow it state wide. *Half of the states that allow deer baiting for hunting have either had CWD in their state or in an adjoining state that has CWD found in it. Three of those states, Kansas, Oklahoma, and Utah have had cases of CWD in their states. Of the states that allow partial baiting, only Florida does not have CWD or boarder a state with CWD. This conclusion comes from the CWD cases map on the CWD Alliance website. *.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm still a little confuse about the philosophy about the no baiting thing. My impression of the baitng rule: the use of a unnatural concentration of a food substance put there by the hunter, in an attempt to lure deer within a selected kill zone. "They" say that baiting changes the deer's patterns and makes it easier to spread a desease from mouth to mouth. 

I don't quite see the difference between planting a food plot that is (designed just for the deer) in a designated kill area. Is that much different than "placing food". A food plot is an unnatural event that wouldn't normally be there except for the hunting.

Because deer use food plots on a regluar and frequent basis, doesn't this now change the deer's normal habbits? And because you now have a greater concentration of deer in these food plot, wouldn't that increase the possibility of spreading a desease if more than one deer ate from the same plant?

"This is not a war about oil ! ! ! " It is my guess, that if the State was able to collect all of the taxes that they could have been collecting from the sale of all that bulk bait they would not have made such a wide sweeping change in the baiting law. They would have lost a lot of tax dollars. Now I hear the state is considering bringing back some sort of baiting with taxes attached to the sale of bait. It seems plain enough to me the key word is "taxes".

Then there is the issue of hunting on public lands. For those people who are privaliged to own their own chunk of paradise and have the opertunity to take advantage of the food plot laws, how fair is that for those who are less fortunate. You can plant a food source but I can't put out a food source? 

I think it would be one thing if baiting was never allowed but now that a generation has hunted that way and now it's been taken away for an unproven, potential issue, I believe this is counter productive to the issues of hunting in our state. If you can't bait, especially on piblic land, then there is little reason to attempt to hunt at all. It's difficult enough to get them close enough for an ethical kill. Now it's fling it and hope. 

Then there is the issue of private land. The government telling me what I can do on my own land, WOW, that's a whole nother issue. 

I hope thing will get better and fairer.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Ban baiting if you want, but also ban food plots. A food plot is just a bait pile that is spread out over a larger area.

BTW Jel, or whoever you formerly were in a M-S past life :evil:, nice ill-informed first post.


----------



## Hadji (Jan 2, 2010)

Guess that once the food plot is banned that farmers will need to come up with another way to farm. 

Kinda hard to keep the deer from feeding in those ag fields.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

well if we have to ban baiting we have to ban food plots because its the same exact thing


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

I predict baiting will be legal once again, 
if a republican governor gets elected


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I sure don't miss the public lands being littered with old bait bags.

I sure don't miss the highways/roadways being littered with old bait bags.

I sure don't miss public land bait pile competitions.

I sure don't miss finding those unsightly old baitpile scars left in the woods. 

I sure don't miss how the general public was skeptical about the ethics behind baiting.

Come to think of it I don't miss much about baiting. 

Although, I do kinda miss the option, even if I didn't use it.

B


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> well if we have to ban baiting we have to ban food plots because its the same exact thing


:nono:


----------



## whitetail trail (Dec 5, 2009)

time to teach the young ones woodsmanship.how to hunt and how to use a compass so they can get out of sight of the car they drove in .which is farther than they could carry the bait.ha i love it watching orange pumpkins wandering around lost but only ten yards from the road:lol:. real outdoorsmen you know


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

whitetail trail said:


> time to teach the young ones woodsmanship.how to hunt and how to use a compass so they can get out of sight of the car they drove in .which is farther than they could carry the bait.ha i love it watching orange pumpkins wandering around lost but only ten yards from the road:lol:. real outdoorsmen you know


Interesting concept. Are you a computer expert by any chance? I would think you must be in order to type a response on an internet forum, right? Seems like the same concept to me.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry but I strongly disagree with one of the previous quotes. Farmers plant crops intended for human or livestock consumption. Hunters plant crop-specific food plots directed solely for deer/wildlife in a desinated kill zone.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

JEL said:


> Having lived and hunted in Colorado, I can tell you that baiting is illegal.
> 
> Having checked the regulations of other local states- Ohio and Illinois- I can tell you they too outlaw baiting.
> 
> ...


Can't the mods ban by IP?


----------



## whitetail trail (Dec 5, 2009)

Michihunter said:


> Interesting concept. Are you a computer expert by any chance? I would think you must be in order to type a response on an internet forum, right? Seems like the same concept to me.


apples/oranges


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

whitetail trail said:


> apples/oranges


Don't you mean baiting/woodsmanship?


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Michigan and Colorado have no comparison. I know a guide out there and he says that all you have to do for deer is watch waterholes and natural draws where they move to feed. He said there is a natural movement to the deer out there due to the dramatic terrain they have. BTW he said the folks out there have no fear of cwd even though it exists in the nw part of the state.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

ridgewalker said:


> Michigan and Colorado have no comparison. I know a guide out there and he says that all you have to do for deer is watch waterholes and natural draws where they move to feed. He said there is a natural movement to the deer out there due to the dramatic terrain they have. BTW he said the folks out there have no fear of cwd even though it exists in the nw part of the state.


Ban waterholes, then ban natural feeding, ultimately lets just ban whitetail deer!


----------



## JEL (Jan 14, 2010)

Baiting not fair chase (especially in eyes of anti-hunters) and creates artificial movement patterns that would not be present if not for bait.

Regarding the post that deer in CO have natural movement patterns: deer in MI would have natural movement patterns were it not for baiting.

example 1: 30 years ago, when hunting from treestands was nearly non-existent, deer would almost never look up at the sky (check out books written in the 60s and 70s and they will mention that the whitetail's greatest vulnerability is that it won't look up). Then, we started hunting from trees, the deer evolved (all the deer that didn't look up were killed), those that remain now all look up at the trees. 

example 2: 30 years ago, when baiting was non-existent, deer would move at all times of the day (talk to old-timers and they will tell you they saw more deer before the days of bait). Then, baiting came en vogue, the deer evolved (all the deer that came to bait during the day were killed), those that remain move mostly at night. 

Lastly, baiting and food plots are not the same.

Food plots = filet mignon (for deer and hunter alike). Baiting = big mac (for deer and hunter alike).

Oh, and before yesterday I've never posted on this forum.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

First of all, I'm not a big fan of baiting. If you need to dump a truckload of corn or sugarbeets out in the woods to see a deer than you really don't know what you're doing. Having said that, I think that as deer hunters we're creating too much division between us, and that just helps the antis to advance their agenda when sportsman are split on issues such as baiting. I think that whatever method one may use to hunt, we're all hunters and should promote eachother's decisions.

Oh yeah, about the food plots. They are most certainly different than a pile of bait. Do you think that deer have a better chance of touching eachother's noses if their food source is 3 acres or if their food source is 6 foot circle? I don't know enough to comment on how or even if diseases are spread by whitetails, but I know that food plots are much different (and more sophisticated, in my opinion)


----------

